# Need Help with Pioneer AVH-P5700DVD wiring



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

I have this unit that was given to me buy a friend. He gave me all the wires necessary to install it in my car. I currently have a Clarion HU with 3 pairs of RCA outs (front,rear, subwoofer) and I have it powered by 2 Rockford Fosgate amps 4 and 2 channels. The Pioneer Indash only has one set of RCA preouts but in the instruction manual it stated it has full control of all channels. It also stated that I could add on the optional Pioneer DEQ-P8000 but I don't want to spend more money than I have to, to gain full control of my system. I know I can figure this out since I installed the system myself, but I 'm thinking I have to buy a few adapters to have both amps running. Can anyone help me out?

Thank you


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I swear that radio had 3 sets of preouts, Are you sure that you arent missing the plug that has all the rca pigtails on it because alot of pioneer dvd players have a sepereate plug that has f,r,s rca outs as well as camera and aux in


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

tinctorus said:


> I swear that radio had 3 sets of preouts, Are you sure that you arent missing the plug that has all the rca pigtails on it because alot of pioneer dvd players have a sepereate plug that has f,r,s rca outs as well as camera and aux in


I don't have a set of extra pigtails. I'll take a pic of what the unit has and send it to you. The back has a set of red and white rcas, A camera input and a few more stuff. It has the harness for the speakers, power and ground wires which I was getting ready to solder to my aftermarket harness. Then that's when I ran into trouble. I assumed it had 3 sets of preouts.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/p...21/212667143AVHP5700DVDInstallationManual.pdf
Maybe the above can help to clear things out. It do have 3 sets of RCA pre-outs.


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

kyheng said:


> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/p...21/212667143AVHP5700DVDInstallationManual.pdf
> Maybe the above can help to clear things out. It do have 3 sets of RCA pre-outs.


I found that PDF file. I looked around to see if I had the RCA's but my friend probably forgot to give those to me. I'll just order them from pioneer. Thanks for your help guys.


----------

